# hate is a four letter word



## helene james

Hello, 
Je cherche un équivalent français pour ce "slogan".
Ce doit être une phrase aussi bateau
car le contexte est le suivant: le narrateur dit qu'il s'efforce en général de ne haïr personne, "because hate is a four-letter word", like the bumper sticker says."
La haine est un gros mot, bof, ça ne fonctionne pas trop, je n'imagine pas ça comme texte d'un autocollant à l'arrière d'une voiture, mais je ne trouve guère mieux.
Quelqu'un aurait une idée???
Merci


----------



## philosophia

La haine, ça craint ! 
Pas terrible, hein


----------



## LART01

haïr, c'est vulgaire


----------



## helene james

Eh bien, c'est vrai que j'aurais préféré un proverbe, mais y en a-t-il un???
Merci anyway


----------



## Jeanbar

Que diriez-vous de : "La haine est haïssable" ?


----------



## WordRef1

Sans être un proverbe, il me semble que l'idée soit plutôt : 
La haine est un sentiment honteux.


----------



## helene james

Vulgaire, c'est pas mal, alors. Merci


----------



## Jasmine tea

Il vaut mieux se pendre que haïr (!) or  mieux vaut mourrir que haïr
tournez la langue 7 fois dans votre bouche avant d'en arriver à haïr...?!!

mourir avec un r bien-sûr, comme vient de me le faire savoir HAMPTON dans un private message, merci de ta délicatesse Hampton.


----------



## hampton.mc

"haineux...merdeux"


----------



## Louli

"Lorsque notre haine est trop vive, elle nous met au-dessous de ceux que nous haïssons."
Un proverbe, ou 'famous quote' de La Rochefoucauld


----------



## Razorlight

"Parce que dans HAÏR y'a pas (de) plaisir"


----------



## helene james

Merci à tous, j'aime bien le dernier notamment; il faut que ça reste un peu basique, parce que je n'imagine pas une maxime de La Rochefoucaud sur un autocollant...


----------



## Glasguensis

"La haine, c'est obscène"?


----------



## philosophia

A partir de la suggestion de Razorlight : là où il y a de la haine, il n'y a pas de plaisir (là où il y a de la gêne, il n'y a pas de plaisir).


----------



## helene james

Oui, j'y ai pensé, mais je trouve ça toujours un peu délicat de "tordre" un proverbe ou une expression pré-existante pour se faciliter la vie, ca risque de donner une impression d'inexactitude... Enfin je ne sais pas...


----------



## philosophia

helene james said:


> je trouve ça toujours un peu délicat de "tordre" un proverbe ou une expression pré-existante


A vrai dire, je croyais que c'était exactement ce que tu voulais faire : adapter un proverbe. L'ennui est en effet que le sens n'est pas le même : le slogan anglais est plus moralisateur que "là où il y a de la haine il n'y a pas de plaisir".

Si les philosophes étaient autorisés, on aurait pu dire comme Spinoza : "la haine est une passion triste". Mais ce n'est toujours pas moralisateur.
Sinon j'aimais bien la proposition de Jeanbar "la haine est haïssable". Là encore cela a un côté philosophique ("le moi est haïssable", Pascal), mais cette fois c'est moralisateur.



Glasguensis said:


> "La haine, c'est obscène"?


Ça c'est vraiment bien !


----------



## helene james

Eh bien, j'aurais aimé en trouver un équivalent,mais qui existe. Mais il n'y en a pas, semble-t-il. La citation de Spinoza irait à merveille dans l'absolu, mais bon non, je pense que l'auteur parle plutôt d'un autocollant populaire (existant?) qu'un certain type de gens (bien-pensants?) collent à l'arrière de leur voiture... Ca se fait moins par chez nous, d'ailleurs, ce genre de slogans à l'arrière des voitures. Il y a un côté humoristique dans le livre. Genre, en principe bien sûr en bon chrétien qui se respecte, je m'efforce de ne haïr personne,  MAIS.. .
la mention de l'autocollant, que je la conserve ou non, souligne bien le fait qu'il ironise un peu sur la maxime


----------



## helene james

A la limite, ce serait presque "Aime ton prochain", comme dit l'autocollant célèbre.


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

je sais que ce n'est pas du tout la bonne traduction, mais je pensais à *"Faites l'amour, pas la guerre"* . Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## hampton.mc

Pourquoi pas comme en anglais ?
"Haine...mot de cinq lettres" ou "haine...les 5 lettres"
( Pour nos amis anglophones qui ne connaissent peut-être pas, en référence à "merde" qu'on appelle aussi "les 5 lettres")


----------



## helene james

Faites l'amour pas la guerre, c'est pas mal du tout, je ne sais pas si ça va coller, faut voir.
Haine, les cinq lettres, c'est ce que j'avais mis au début je pense que ça ne va pas en français, en tout cas, c'est beaucoup moins immédiatement évocateur...


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Sinon j'hésite un peu mais mieux vaux tout dire et tu feras le tri après : "La haine est une aberration". ou "La haine engendre la haine".


----------



## philosophia

helene james said:


> Faites l'amour pas la guerre, c'est pas mal du tout, je ne sais pas si ça va coller, faut voir.


Ça pourrait être perçu comme une incitation à la débauche plutôt que comme maxime moralisatrice ! Moi, ça ne me déplairait pas , mais si c'est dans un contexte un peu moralisateur puritain...


----------



## helene james

Oui, je ne sais pas sur le côté moralisateur - en même temps, ce n'est qu'une précaution oratoire, en quelque sorte, pour annoncer que quoi que généralement "non-haineux", il fait une belle exception. 
.Mais je devrais pouvoir me débrouiller avec tout ça, je vais voir ce qui fonctionne le mieux dans le contexte. Merci à tous en tout cas!!


----------



## Jasmine tea

la haine et moi ça fait deux!


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Jasmine tea said:


> la haine et moi ça fait deux!


La haine, c'est pas ma nature! (dans le même ton)


----------



## Novanas

hampton.mc said:


> Pourquoi pas comme en anglais ?
> "Haine...mot de cinq lettres" ou "haine...les 5 lettres"
> ( Pour nos amis anglophones qui ne connaissent peut-être pas, en référence à "merde" qu'on appelle aussi "les 5 lettres")


 
This suggestion gets my vote.  I think everyone is trying too hard in this discussion.  "Hate is a four letter word" simply means "Hate is a dirty word (like shit, fuck, damn)".  Now you can go on and discuss what that means to you personally, but the slogan itself "Hate is a four letter word" is in itself very simple.  So why not keep it simple in French?  "Haine: mot de cinq lettres."  Anyway, as I said, that one gets my vote.


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Seneca the Duck said:


> This suggestion gets my vote.  I think everyone is trying too hard in this discussion.  "Hate is a four letter word" simply means "Hate is a dirty word (like shit, fuck, damn)".  Now you can go on and discuss what that means to you personally, but the slogan itself "Hate is a four letter word" is in itself very simple.  So why not keep it simple in French?  "Haine: mot de cinq lettres."  Anyway, as I said, that one gets my vote.


Le probleme c'est qu'en anglais "Hate is a 4 letters word" a du sens. En français "Haine.. Mot de 5 lettres" ne veut rien dire, en tout cas pas "Le mot haine est un gros mot". Enfin pour moi en tout cas, mais peut être que c'est courant et que je ne le suis pas (au courant )


----------



## Laurie.Cocoon

Moi j'ai envie de dire "Maudite haine!" ou "La haine est une insulte!"


----------



## helene james

La haine est une insulte, ou la haine, c'est vulgaire, proposé plus haut, ça me plaît.
Le mot de cinq lettres pour merde, ça se dit, mais ça ne s'emploie pas avec d'autres mots, enfin je m'exprime mal, mais je suis d'accord qu'en français c'est très tiré par les cheveux


----------

